# Εκεί που δεν φαίνεται ο Θεός



## wanderer (Apr 17, 2016)

Καλησπερίζω την όμορφη παρέα σας. 

Είναι το πρώτο μου post και αφορμή για την εγγραφή μου είναι το θέμα το οποίο άνοιξα. Δεν είμαι μεταφραστής αλλά μπορώ να πω πως η όλη διαδικασία της απόδοσης των λέξεων με εξιτάρει. Γι'αυτό το λόγο αναζητώ και αντίστοιχα μεταφρασμένα ξενόγλωσσα βιβλίων που μου άρεσαν πολύ στο πρωτότυπο. Τα βάζω «δίπλα δίπλα» και με αυτόν τον τρόπο προσπαθώ να μαθαίνω πως αποδίδονται οι εκάστοτε λέξεις στην αγγλική.

Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα είναι το εξαίρετο βιβλίο που διάβασα τις προάλλες το «Εκεί που δεν φαίνεται ο Θεός» του αστροφυσικού Μητροπολίτη Μεσογαίας και Λαυρεωτικής Νικολάου. Πρόσφατα είδα πως το βιβλίο έχει μεταφραστεί και σε άλλες γλώσσες μια εκ των οποίων γλώσσα φυσικά είναι και η αγγλική.

Φτάνω λοιπόν στην ερώτησή μου: ο τίτλος «Εκεί που δεν φαίνεται ο Θεός» αποδόθηκε στην αγγλική ως «When God is not there». Η απόδοση με προβλημάτισε κάπως διότι αφενός δεν μεταφράζεται κατα λέξη (όχι απαραίτητα λάθος), αφετέρου δεν βλέπω να δίνει και το ίδιο νόημα. Ο αυθεντικός τίτλος υπονοεί παρουσία του έστω εν αγνοία μας («εκεί που δεν φαίνεται»), ενώ ο μεταφρασμένος υπονοεί *απουσία* («is not there»).

Μήπως οι Αμερικάνοι λέγοντας το «is not there» υπονοούν και το «σαν» μαζί; (δηλαδή: «σαν να μην είναι εκεί;» ).

Αν εμένα μου ζητούσαν να αποδώσω τον τίτλο, ίσως θα το έκανα με την εξής μετάφραση: «Τhe invisible God».


Θα ήθελα πολύ την γνώμη σας. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 17, 2016)

Καλώς όρισες!

Το βρίσκω ως έμμεση απόδοση ή εναλλακτικό τίτλο με βάση το περιεχόμενο του βιβλίου, όπως το καταλαβαίνω. Μια πιο κυριολεκτική απόδοση θα ήταν το "When God seems to be absent".


----------



## wanderer (Apr 17, 2016)

Σ'ευχαριστώ Hellegennes καλώς σας βρήκα.

Σαφώς είναι μια έμμεση απόδοση του τίτλου (δεδομένου πως και το επίρρημα «εκεί» το λαμβάνουμε ως χρονικό επίρρημα όπως και το when/όταν).

Παρ'όλα αυτά η δική σου απόδοση μου φαίνεται κατα πολύ σωστότερη.

Γιατί κάποιος μεταφραστής να μην επιλέξει να το αποδόσει πιο κυριολεκτικά (καλή ώρα όπως έκανες); Λόγω αγνοίας δεν νομίζω αφού υποθέτω διαθέτει τουλάχιστον ένα ικανοποιητικό επίπεδο της γλώσσας. Αποσκοπεί σε κάποια μεταφραστικά «τρικ» μήπως;


----------



## Themis (Apr 17, 2016)

Ίσως ακόμα Where God is not to be seen. Πιο στιλάτο, αλλά θα ήθελε επικύρωση κι από έναν αγγλομαθή που έχει περάσει στην επόμενη πίστα από εκείνην όπου βρίσκομαι εγώ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2016)

Καλωσήρθες, wanderer.

Στην επίσημη περιγραφή του αγγλικού βιβλίου στο amazon.com, διαβάζουμε:
Its aim is to convey the sense of the discreet yet persuasive presence of the true God precisely in situations where He is not visible.

Να την λοιπόν, την έχουμε έτοιμη εκεί την απόδοση του ελληνικού τίτλου: Where God is not visible.

Ο αγγλικός τίτλος που διάλεξαν, _When God Is Not There_, είναι μια μη μεταφραστική επιλογή, κάτι που ίσως απλώς θεώρησαν πιο πιασάρικο. Περίεργο πάντως, γιατί η ακριβής απόδοση δεν ανήκει σε άλλο βιβλίο, όπως πέρασε από το μυαλό μου.


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 17, 2016)

wanderer said:


> Γιατί κάποιος μεταφραστής να μην επιλέξει να το αποδόσει πιο κυριολεκτικά (καλή ώρα όπως έκανες); Λόγω αγνοίας δεν νομίζω αφού υποθέτω διαθέτει τουλάχιστον ένα ικανοποιητικό επίπεδο της γλώσσας. Αποσκοπεί σε κάποια μεταφραστικά «τρικ» μήπως;



Hi wanderer!!! :)
Maybe you should also take into account that _just because somebody or something isn't there doesn't mean they don't exist. _On the contrary, they have to be somewhere_.


_




*just because it isn't happening here doesn't mean it isn't happening*
If you have a spare three minutes, we urge you to spend them watching this video from Save the Children


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 18, 2016)

.....
Να συμπληρώσω, γιατί μπορεί να σας μπέρδεψα λίγο, ότι πιστεύω πως πρόκειται για ζήτημα _παρουσίας _και όχι _ορατότητας_. 

Θέλω να πω ότι, επί παραδείγματι, μάλλον θα πρέπει να δώσουμε περισσότερη σημασία στη λέξη "presence" παρά στη λέξη "visible", στην ακόλουθη πρόταση από την παρουσίαση του βιβλίου: Its aim is to convey the sense of the discreet yet persuasive *presence* of the true God precisely in situations where He is not *visible*: in pain, in disability, in the tragedies of life...

Υπό αυτή την οπτική, ο Ελληγενής είναι αυτός που έχει προσφέρει μια διεισδυτική ερμηνεία.

Ας μη ξεχνάμε ότι πρόκειται για έναν _πανταχού παρόντα_ Θεό, τον οποίο ωστόσο είναι αδύνατο να δει ο άνθρωπος. Στην παρουσίαση του βιβλίου γίνεται σχετική αναφορά: God, who is named 'He who is', meaning the One from whom everything comes into being, is nowhere to be seen. 'No one has seen God at any time' (John 1:18).


ΥΓ. Ευκαιρίας δοθείσης, να σημειώσουμε πόσο προβληματικό μπορεί να είναι (τουλάχιστον για τον μισό περίπου πληθυσμό του πλανήτη) να μιλάμε για έναν Θεό γένους αρσενικού, εν έτει 2016.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 18, 2016)

wanderer said:


> Μήπως οι Αμερικάνοι λέγοντας το «is not there» υπονοούν και το «σαν» μαζί; (δηλαδή: «σαν να μην είναι εκεί;» ).


Μια άλλη ερμηνεία είναι ότι εννοείται το «for you/us/someone» - όχι δηλαδή ότι δεν υπάρχει, αλλά δεν παρεμβαίνει για να σας βοηθήσει (άρα δεν φαίνεται). Μ' αυτή την τραβηγμένη ερμηνεία, μπορούμε ίσως να θεωρήσουμε σωστή τη μετάφραση.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 18, 2016)

Νομίζω πως, ενώ η μετάφραση που επελέγη για τον τίτλο του αγγλικού βιβλίου δεν είναι 100% ισοδύναμη με τον τίτλο του ελληνικού, το νόημα περνάει. Όταν κανείς πιστεύει στο Θεό αλλά περνάει κάποια δύσκολη φάση στη ζωή του, την οποία ο Θεός δεν φαίνεται να διευκολύνει, δεν είναι σπάνιο να διατυπώσει απόψεις όπως «Δεν υπάρχει Θεός» (ή συνώνυμά της). Επομένως, εγώ διαβάζω το _When God Isn't There_ με τη μεταφορική του έννοια, και δεν νομίζω ότι είναι κακή επιλογή.


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2016)

dominotheory said:


> ΥΓ. Ευκαιρίας δοθείσης, να σημειώσουμε πόσο προβληματικό μπορεί να είναι (τουλάχιστον για τον μισό περίπου πληθυσμό του πλανήτη) να μιλάμε για έναν Θεό γένους αρσενικού, εν έτει 2016.



Θεά θηλυκή και πανταχού παρούσα και τα πάντα πληρούσα είναι μόνο η γκούγκλα.


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 18, 2016)

nickel said:


> Θεά θηλυκή και πανταχού παρούσα και τα πάντα πληρούσα είναι μόνο η γκούγκλα.



Κούκλα η Γκούγκλα, αλλά τέτοιου είδους θεές πολύ φοβάμαι ότι υπάρχουν κι άλλες, πιο σκοτεινές:

Glenn Greenwald: Why privacy matters


----------



## wanderer (Apr 18, 2016)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες απαντήσεις σας!

Το βιβλίο ήμουν έτοιμος να το πάρω αλλά «σκάλωσα» στον τίτλο (εξού και η δημιουργία του νήματος αυτού).

Όντως η απόδοση του Ηellegennes και του Nickel μου φαίνονται πολύ πιστές· δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί σε ένα τέτοιο βιβλίο να επιλεγεί ο τίτλος που δόθηκε (ακόμα και αν «ακούγεται» πιο πιασάρικο). Επίσης Themi νομίζω η δική σου απόδοση «ελληνικίζει» πολύ. :Ρ

Τέλος φαίνεται τελικά πόσο δύσκολο είναι να αποδόσεις την «βαρύτητα» του αυθεντικού νοήματος διαβάζοντας τα post των dominotheory/dharvatis.


----------



## rogne (Apr 18, 2016)

dominotheory said:


> Maybe you should also take into account that just because somebody or something isn't there doesn't mean they don't exist. On the contrary, they have to be somewhere.



This. Και ο Ντίλαν μια χαρά υπαρκτός είναι, αλλά... όχι εκεί (που τον περιμένεις), σύμφωνα με κάποιους


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 18, 2016)

Μια που ξεκίνησε το μουσικό διάλειμμα...


----------



## wanderer (Apr 24, 2016)

nickel said:


> Ο αγγλικός τίτλος που διάλεξαν, _When God Is Not There_, είναι μια μη μεταφραστική επιλογή, κάτι που ίσως απλώς θεώρησαν πιο πιασάρικο...



Nα επανέλθω στο θέμα σχολιάζοντας αυτό που είπες (το «πιασάρικο»)· μήπως επιλέχθηκε ο συγκεκριμένος τίτλος επειδή είναι πιο «αμερικανιά» (και κατ'επέκτασην πιο «προσιτός» στο μέσο αμερικανικό κοινό) ;


----------



## nickel (Apr 25, 2016)

Δεν υπάρχει κάποια γλωσσική «αμερικανιά». Η αμερικανική διάσταση, αν υπάρχει, μπορεί να σχετίζεται με την έμφασή τους στο «πιασάρικο». 

Δεν ξέρω επίσης τις θεολογικές προσεγγίσεις στο θέμα. Το «Εκεί που δεν φαίνεται ο Θεός» / «Εκεί που ο Θεός δεν είναι ορατός» δίνει την αίσθηση ότι κάπου αλλού είναι ορατός. Ορατός πώς; Από την άλλη, το αγγλικό «Όταν ο Θεός δεν είναι εκεί» είναι πολύ πιο ταιριαστό στις συνηθισμένες αγγλικές διατυπώσεις για τη συμπαράσταση, αυτές που χρησιμοποιούμε και για ανθρώπους: You were not there when I needed you.


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 25, 2016)

nickel said:


> Από την άλλη, το αγγλικό «Όταν ο Θεός δεν είναι εκεί» είναι πολύ πιο ταιριαστό στις συνηθισμένες αγγλικές διατυπώσεις για τη συμπαράσταση, αυτές που χρησιμοποιούμε και για ανθρώπους: You were not there when I needed you.



+1

Συμφωνώ κι εγώ (δηλαδή, επίσης μου φαίνεται κι εμένα) ότι ισχύει αυτό, ενώ, ταυτόχρονα, δεν είναι η μόνη διάσταση (π.χ., μπορεί να ισχύει ότι _δεν είναι εκεί επειδή δεν μπορείς να τον δεις_ ή ότι _δεν είναι εκεί επειδή ο τρόπος που τον ψάχνεις δεν είναι ο σωστός_ κλπ).


----------



## wanderer (Apr 25, 2016)

nickel said:


> ..είναι πολύ πιο ταιριαστό στις συνηθισμένες αγγλικές διατυπώσεις για τη συμπαράσταση, αυτές που χρησιμοποιούμε και για ανθρώπους: You were not there when I needed you.



Αυτό εννοούσα λέγοντας «αμερικανιά». Γι'αυτό εξάλλου το έβαλα και σε εισαγωγικά.

Απ όσο γνωρίζω πάντως όσο αφορά τον τίτλο δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποιο ιδιαίτερο θεολογικό θέμα. 

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.


----------



## dominotheory (May 2, 2016)

rogne said:


> This. Και ο Ντίλαν μια χαρά υπαρκτός είναι, αλλά... όχι εκεί (που τον περιμένεις), σύμφωνα με κάποιους



Να προσθέσω κι εγώ τη μουσικοθεολογική μου συνεισφορά: τι πιο ζεν (και πνευματικά ψαγμέν') από τη φράση «you told me everything by sayin' nothing»;






In a manner of speaking - Nouvelle Vague


----------

